# Power cord length & voltage drop



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a cargo trailer with a 13.5k btu roof mounted ac unit. 30 amp service running to the trailer with a 25 foot cord. Im trying to figure out how much longer I can extend the cord and not cause any damage to the AC unit.

THanks


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

will depend on wire guage....to a point, is the terminal end of your cord hardwired? also need the amps of your AC


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Tuff said:


> will depend on wire guage....to a point, is the terminal end of your cord hardwired? also need the amps of your AC


Yes the cord is hard wired to a breaker box in the trailer. Not sure what gauge wire it is. Pretty heavy duty looking. I didnt know RV power cords came in different gauge sizes. The AC is 14.6 or 14.8 running amps, I think.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

atcNick said:


> Yes the cord is hard wired to a breaker box in the trailer. Not sure what gauge wire it is. Pretty heavy duty looking. I didnt know RV power cords came in different gauge sizes. The AC is 14.6 or 14.8 running amps, I think.


I'm thinking the existing 25' cord is 10 gauge


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

10gauge wire-max for 15 amps is 32 ft
8 gauge wire-max for 15 amps is 52 ft

if you have a 25 ft cord for 30 amp service, it should be 8 gauge or better (bigger) / if you use an extension, make sure the wire size is the same or bigger

if your current cord is 8 gauge and you make your cord longer-don't run more than your A/C

coffee makers, microwave ovens and hair dryers draw lots of amps


----------

